

Show HN: a web app that can actually make you happier - sunflower55
https://artofgratitude.com/

======
sunflower55
Here's a link to the science:

[http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/pdfs/GratitudePDFs/6Emmons-B...](http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/pdfs/GratitudePDFs/6Emmons-
BlessingsBurdens.pdf)

